# Food Safety News - 03/31/2021..... Alternative model for bird flu containment gets court review



## daveomak.fs (Mar 31, 2021)

*Alternative model for bird flu containment gets court review*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 31, 2021 12:06 am “Oh give me land, lots of lands, and the starry skies above. Don’t fence me in…” The Humane Society of the United States, Mercy for Animals, and Farm Sanctuary are getting the U.S. District Court for Central California to review their plan for combatting bird flu. It involves lots of land. The USDA’s Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service... Continue Reading


*Mondelez CEO shares challenges of dealing with COVID-19*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 31, 2021 12:05 am The CEO of Mondelēz has described how the company is handling the many challenges faced during the coronavirus pandemic. Dirk Van de Put, chairman and CEO of Mondelēz International, said the biggest issue at the start of the crisis was uncertainty. “If you are dealing with a food safety crisis, lets say a Salmonella infection... Continue Reading


*Frozen spinach linked to as many as 100 illnesses in Slovakia; recall underway*
By News Desk on Mar 31, 2021 12:04 am Deep frozen spinach puree has been linked to a foodborne outbreak in Slovakia. Authorities have not said how many people were affected by tropane alkaloid poisoning but figures in local media vary from a dozen to up to 100 with some needing hospital treatment. The State Veterinary and Food Administration of the Slovak Republic (SVPS)... Continue Reading


*North Carolina’s Joe Reardon named as NASDA’s food safety director*
By News Desk on Mar 31, 2021 12:03 am The National Association of State Departments of Agriculture has named Joe Reardon as director of food safety programs. Reardon will lead NASDA’s cooperative agreements and activities with the U.S. Food and Drug Administration, working to ensure consumers in the United States continue to enjoy the safest and healthiest food supply in the world. Reardon brings... Continue Reading


*USDA says E. coli O157:H7 outbreak likely linked to ground beef*
By Coral Beach on Mar 30, 2021 05:05 pm UPDATED: Comments from CDC added Federal officials have concluded investigation of a previously unrevealed multi-state foodborne illness outbreak. Ground beef was identified as the likely source of the E. Coli O157:H7 behind the infections. The only details provided by the U.S. Department of Agriculture were the name of the pathogen and the suspected source. The... Continue Reading


*Nearly 10 thousand pounds of pasta products under recall for lack of inspection*
By News Desk on Mar 30, 2021 02:11 pm The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has updated a March 20 recall of Avanza Pasta LLC meat and poultry pasta products. Dozens of brands are involved. Avanza Pasta LLC is recalling 9,847 pounds of meat and poultry pasta products that were produced without the benefit of federal inspection, up from... Continue Reading


*FDA test leads to Sabra hummus recall for Salmonella risk*
By News Desk on Mar 30, 2021 01:59 pm The Sabra Dipping Co. LLC is recalling certain hummus because routine screening by the FDA found Salmonella contamination in a sample of the product. The 10-ounce “Classic Hummus” tubs were distributed in 16 states, according to the company’s recall notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration. There is concern that consumers may have the... Continue Reading


----------

